# Old Coast Guard Pier



## Knotty Buoys (Jul 8, 2012)

Wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction. Someone told me about an old Coast Guard pier, supposedly on the North side of Santa Rosa Island, halfway between Fort Pickens and the Pensacola Beach toll booth. Does anyone have numbers for this location?

Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

no numbers but it's about 4-5 miles east of the point at pickens. It's the only pier there. Cant miss it.


----------



## Knotty Buoys (Jul 8, 2012)

Cool,....will look for it,.....Thanks David.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It Federal Park Service Property now btw. Theres a white 2 story building with a red roof behind it...... Used to be my home.


----------



## Knotty Buoys (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Dockmaster. Makes it easy to find. A friend was telling me there is a nice spot there, deep hole, just poke around and find it in the fishfinder, that can be some real good fishing within the Bay. From one Coastie to another,.....Thanks.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that is where the Park Service is building a ferry service pier.
You might not be able to get as close now as six months ago.
Cranes and barges there right now.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

No, I think the ferry service pier is a few hundred yards east of the fishing pier.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

FLbeachbum said:


> No, I think the ferry service pier is a few hundred yards east of the fishing pier.


Coast Guard Pier, not Ft. Pickens fishing pier:


----------

